# msn messanger...cheating husband



## heartbroken761407271 (May 21, 2012)

I have been married 20yrs.2007 my husband was watching porn daily until i busted him.Now it seems thru his msn messanger he has three women friends request and some chic...athena ..made a naked fun room and asked him to join...yet i might ad settings are on private.Does this just appear ?HE says he did nothing and has no clue...please help...i need to get more proof before i leave him.
anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

There's lots that you can do. Is this through your PC? If so, you can install a keylogger.

Probably best if you did some reading in the coping with infidelity section here at TaM


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it could be spammers, my yahoo account will get requests from that sort of crap too


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

There is always the option of MC. Throwing in the towel is the quick thought, but trying to work through it is always an option.

I wish you both well!


----------



## mommyofthree (Jan 7, 2012)

I monitor my hubbys facebook account only because he HATES facebook and I need him to send things for me on farmville..lol.

I logged in one day to find a message from a name I could not pronounce saying to contact her,she needed him bad and was only in town for a fewdays and to delete the message after reading. I tryed to find the person but they did not exsist so im positive it was a spammer.

Also my hubby has no clue on how to use the computer or email.Actually he has no idea how to text or use his Iphone I got him either...lol!

Its not always how it seems.look at everything before running.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I don't use MSN all that often these days, but when I do log in I have requests from women (and I'm a woman myself) to add them as friends and view their sexy profiles. Playing devil's advocate here, perhaps your H has inadvertently added them, rather than delete them as I do?


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I have had skanky women follow me on Twitter. I just go in and mark them as spam. Not familiar with MSN


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

OP, I've just logged into my MSN account and have half a dozen saucy emails / requests from women. Not only that, it looks like my account has been hacked as I have a host of message failure notices to friends, too.

Obviously you need to put your mind at rest about this, but please be aware that your H could be totally innocent, here.


----------

